# Ray Donovan



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 9, 2013)

​Has anyone watched this show?​​I just finished the first episode and I gotta say it sets up for a really good season.​Here's some random info about the show because it explains it better than I do.​


> Ray Donovan:
> Genre Drama
> Format Serial drama
> Created by Ann Biderman
> ...


 
There are currently only two episodes out but I'd recommend this show if you have nothing else to do or are bored.

Review for Pilot Episode:


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty good show so far.  Mine and my wife's Sunday rotation is now Dexter @ 9pm, The Killing repeat @ 10pm, and Ray Donovan repeat @ 11pm

Not normally a fan of Jon Voight but he's pretty damn good in this so far, as is Liev Schreiber.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 10, 2013)

I watched the series premiere several weeks back (They released it earlier online) and I have to admit, it was quite enjoyable. It was easy to tell that a lot of work went in to it.
I have the second episode downloaded but haven't watched it yet, been busy with a few other things.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 11, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Pretty good show so far. Mine and my wife's Sunday rotation is now Dexter @ 9pm, The Killing repeat @ 10pm, and Ray Donovan repeat @ 11pm
> 
> Not normally a fan of Jon Voight but he's pretty damn good in this so far, as is Liev Schreiber.


Yeah I really like what Jon Voight has done so far. I dislike his character but his acting so far has been really good.


----------

